# You Really Want It Legal?



## utbob (Jan 31, 2009)

The end of making a couple million a year for throwing some seeds on the ground? I dunno but you got to admit there are some pretty hefty financial advantages for the shit being illegal. I would think most commercial growers would be strongly against legalization (except the ones already in prison).


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 31, 2009)

we'll just wait for you to get locked up. tell us if you want it legalized then m8 lol


----------



## KushIce33 (Jan 31, 2009)

I totally disagree... 

Illegal profit off marijuana does jack shit for our financial problems whatever they may be, its a black market....medical growers sell to dispensaries who are inturn taxed this is legal... now sure illegal money off weed can be spent in good ways and find its way into our economy dont get me wrong, but i think legalization would bring many more benefits than keeping it illegal...there is nothing you cant do with weed mate. its a harmless cure to any impurities in life there is no reason this magical plant shouldnt be legal =)


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 1, 2009)

either way you look at it the "U.S.A." will always find away to get there fingers on some of that dough rolling in the front door. there is no knight in shining armor to save you from the "MAN". He's prolly gonna be at your door soon =\ lol


----------



## BooRadley (Feb 1, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> either way you look at it the &quot;U.S.A.&quot; will always find away to get there fingers on some of that dough rolling in the front door. there is no knight in shining armor to save you from the &quot;MAN&quot;. He's prolly gonna be at your door soon =\ lol


 Are you saying that other countries' governments don't do the same thing? (I'm not necessarily talking about marijuana, but rather any popular black market item sold in bulk.) Regardless of the propaganda, the U.S. government is all-in-all no more corrupt than any other government on the face of the earth. It is very naive to think otherwise.


----------



## ugzkmk (Feb 1, 2009)

commercial growers in illegal USA = crime.
commercial growers in legal USA = companies.

if i grew id rather have the ability to offer my employees benefits and vacation time.


----------



## utbob (Feb 1, 2009)

KushIce33 said:


> I totally disagree...
> 
> Illegal profit off marijuana does jack shit for our financial problems whatever they may be, its a black market....medical growers sell to dispensaries who are inturn taxed this is legal... now sure illegal money off weed can be spent in good ways and find its way into our economy dont get me wrong, but i think legalization would bring many more benefits than keeping it illegal...there is nothing you cant do with weed mate. its a harmless cure to any impurities in life there is no reason this magical plant shouldnt be legal =)


Dude weed is just like alchohol during prohibition. The only reason you are making mad profits on weed is only because it is illegal. Once it becomes legal all those profits will evaporate and you will be looking at a %3 profit instead of a %3000 profit. During prohibition you could make millions with a small still in your backyard, after prohibition the only people making ANY money were the ones like Coors and Budweiser selling BILLIONS of units to make just some profit. 

Look right now you can sell half a million dollars of weed while only looking at 15 months in prison. That 15 months keeps everybody out of the biz but half a million dollars for a 15 month risk is a decent trade off. I think that's much better then a $100 profit for a zero risk of any jail time with the same amount. Keep the shit illegal and keep the profits rolling.


----------



## BooRadley (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not necessarily talking about marijuana, but rather any popular black market item sold in bulk. The U.S. should legalize marijuana, no question. But I'd still rather be here than almost any other country. And that is precisely because I'm not naive.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 1, 2009)

I love the fact that americas corrupt. Just me though. it's the american way.. lmao...


----------



## theganman (Feb 1, 2009)

fuck it being legal! if weed was legal evrybody in my city would definlyb dirt broke not that all the auto companys shtting down hurt us enuff!


----------



## utbob (Feb 1, 2009)

theganman said:


> fuck it being legal! if weed was legal evrybody in my city would definlyb dirt broke not that all the auto companys shtting down hurt us enuff!


That's what I'm saying. 

It makes perfect sense for straight users to want it legal. First they don't have to worry about getting their ass thrown in jail over something so ridiculously stupid and second weed would be a hell of a lot cheaper, but it would be insane for anybody on the commercial side of things to want it to be legal. 

I bet if there seriously was a very real chance of it becoming legal quickly then commercial growers, drug dealers, everyone with a financial interest in it would probably contribute to some lobby to demonize the shit again and keep it illegal. Too many people make too much fucking money for the shit to ever become legal. Just think of all the law enforcement that would be out of a job. Poor poor DEA family men with no jobs


----------



## theganman (Feb 2, 2009)

utbob said:


> That's what I'm saying.
> 
> It makes perfect sense for straight users to want it legal. First they don't have to worry about getting their ass thrown in jail over something so ridiculously stupid and second weed would be a hell of a lot cheaper, but it would be insane for anybody on the commercial side of things to want it to be legal.
> 
> I bet if there seriously was a very real chance of it becoming legal quickly then commercial growers, drug dealers, everyone with a financial interest in it would probably contribute to some lobby to demonize the shit again and keep it illegal. Too many people make too much fucking money for the shit to ever become legal. Just think of all the law enforcement that would be out of a job. Poor poor DEA family men with no jobs


 

exactly weed employs millions and millions of people! cops feds street dealers drug lords a buch of ppl! n ppl who wnt it legal r not drug dealers so u not taking that big of a chance! if u get caught with personal shit the most ull get is a yr probation and a $ 500 fine! that aint shit! im kinda pisssed tho i gotta yr prob 4 a gram! i was in the super burb s tho! my boy called all the jail in a 5 city radius to find me and i was the only person in jail in all 5 citys! and weed would b way more expensive not cheaper! taxs!


----------



## Tripbag (Feb 2, 2009)

Americans need to hurry up and legalize it, thereby allowing Canada to get there again. We had it at least decriminalized at one point, but due to American border pressure, the Canadian government backed off.


----------



## theganman (Feb 2, 2009)

Tripbag said:


> Americans need to hurry up and legalize it, thereby allowing Canada to get there again. We had it at least decriminalized at one point, but due to American border pressure, the Canadian government backed off.



cuz yall pussy lol jp! i dnt c y it illegal in canada nobody every gets introble 4 it over their!


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 9, 2009)

Legalization wouldn't help anyone who has already made some money selling it any richer. It would single handedly put mostly everyone at a street level out of business. 
It is rediculous to think any otherway. 
Legal weed = taxed weed. Taxed weed = Government Weed. Government Weed= being fucking broke......... And I aint being broke.. I'm gonna have to start a poppy farm... WTF. Legalization would be a disaster. Decriminalization is the answer to all our prayer. Not Legalization. Fuck that shit.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not looking to make money, I'm just tired of having to feel "criminalized" for using it.


----------



## utbob (Feb 11, 2009)

Users should want it legalized. Growers, sellers, traffickers, should want it illegal with minimal consequences. But since users already face farely lenient punishments depending on their state I say things are good right where they are at. Any more softening up of pot laws and we are then flirting with legalization. All that means is no more money for hard working family growers and sellers and instead more money for greedy pos corporate execs over at Phillip Morris, RJ Reynolds, Coors, or any other huge multi-national company that doesn't think weed is all that much more of a jump from the other legal drugs they are selling. Keep the money with the people, not with corporate and government douchebags.


----------



## Rod Blagojevich (Feb 11, 2009)

You know what my dude says fuck it...they keep the heat off of me.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 11, 2009)

You want to risk all of our fucking freedoms just so you can make a profit?? Go to Wall Street and be with your buddies you fucking prick


----------



## salty (Feb 11, 2009)

I just want it decriminalized where I live..getting jail time over a plant is so dumb..


----------



## toketime420 (Feb 12, 2009)

theganman said:


> exactly weed employs millions and millions of people! cops feds street dealers drug lords a buch of ppl! n ppl who wnt it legal r not drug dealers so u not taking that big of a chance! if u get caught with personal shit the most ull get is a yr probation and a $ 500 fine! that aint shit! im kinda pisssed tho i gotta yr prob 4 a gram! i was in the super burb s tho! my boy called all the jail in a 5 city radius to find me and i was the only person in jail in all 5 citys! and weed would b way more expensive not cheaper! taxs!



are you serious? if marijuana were legal it would be a lot cheaper its simple supply and demand. if it were legal there would be a lot more peopbig cole growing so there will be a lot more product out there with not as many buyers. also if weed was legal and big corporations started mass producing it that would create a lot jobs so really if marijuana was legal it would create alot more profit for people and for the goverment. if they were to make it legal the tax revenue they made off of it they could most likley cut other taxes or put that money from taxes to schools and other things like that.


----------



## theganman (Feb 12, 2009)

toketime420 said:


> are you serious? if marijuana were legal it would be a lot cheaper its simple supply and demand. if it were legal there would be a lot more peopbig cole growing so there will be a lot more product out there with not as many buyers. also if weed was legal and big corporations started mass producing it that would create a lot jobs so really if marijuana was legal it would create alot more profit for people and for the goverment. if they were to make it legal the tax revenue they made off of it they could most likley cut other taxes or put that money from taxes to schools and other things like that.



u sound dumb weed government weed will never b less then 50 a quarter! and i can get zips of some fire ass regos for 65 and kush is 190 a oz!


----------



## utbob (Feb 13, 2009)

Guys of course weed would be cheaper legal. It would have about a %6 profit factored in plus a %6 sales tax like a can of beer does. That would mean a pound of primo weed would be like $100.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lets think hypothetically for a moment. If marijuana was legal in the sense that it was regulated similar to tobacco and alcohol, there would be some major changes in our country without a doubt. Lets assume that marijuana would be legal all across our nation and that no federal, state, or local law would put any prohibition on it. They would only regulate it by putting a taxation act on it and by keeping it out of the hands of minors. These changes are very hard to predict, but you and i can both depict these images in our own mind on how this would change the world that we live in today. 

Nearly all of us can agree that marijuana would be taxed. But what we do not agree on or maybe even mention is how much it would be taxed. I firmly believe that it would be taxed nearly identical to how tobacco is. I believe this because our government has never in our life times taxed marijuana. Not knowing where to start the politicians would look at tobacco and replicate that method of taxation nearly to the bone(maybe very very minuet.)

I do not think that "GOOD" weed would be much cheaper. If they mass produced weed like they do tobacco then yes weed would be cheaper. But good weed grown in huge green houses would still be costly. But yeah it would be cheaper.. simple supply over demand.. whats wrong with that?

Finally, For all of you marijuana growers, sellers, buyers you should want weed legalized. By legalizing it you would not half to secretly deal anymore but you could do this publicly. Doing so would get you just as much business and if you played your cards right it would get you more business.


----------



## WRRide (Feb 13, 2009)

It would be so unfortunate for big growers and dealers to have to pay taxes, deal with payroll, financials, and all the other bs legitimate businesses have to deal with. If you are good at running your business you will be able to make money. For example we have a few micro breweries around here that do very well. They get top dollar for their beer because of its quality. Marijuana would be the same way the mass produced stuff would be of lower quality and cheaper than the super high end stuff. Anyway all I am trying to say is there is a room for both types of growers and sellers.


----------



## newbie45 (Feb 13, 2009)

im hoping for decriminalization so there is still a decent price for weed


----------



## utbob (Feb 13, 2009)

Again, illegal weed $6,000 pound with %99 profit, legal weed $100 pound with %6 profit. This is why there is no Al Capone beer company. There's nothing to debate on that point.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

But what about the seizure of all your assets if you're caught?Prison time,a permanent record....it's not about money, at least for me.It's about the right to do what I please with my own body as long as I'm not hurting anyone else, and to be able to expect that my freedom, my property, and my safety won't be taken away because some damn cop disagrees.Go sign my petition.


utbob said:


> The end of making a couple million a year for throwing some seeds on the ground? I dunno but you got to admit there are some pretty hefty financial advantages for the shit being illegal. I would think most commercial growers would be strongly against legalization (except the ones already in prison).


----------



## utbob (Feb 13, 2009)

Well when I get thrown in prison I'll be your most vocal proponent for your petition, until then keep the shit illegal and the big money flowing.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Meh, money isn't everything.Freedom is WAY more valuable.


utbob said:


> Well when I get thrown in prison I'll be your most vocal proponent for your petition, until then keep the shit illegal and the big money flowing.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 13, 2009)

WRRide: waaawaaawaa cry me a fuckin river. I would give a shit less about paying taxes and running a legitimate business if only I had the opportunity to do so. I do agree about the microbreweries thou. If weed was legal then you would have your mom and pop shops that grew there local weed that you would get anyplace else but right there. That part we can agree on. I assume you are being sarcastic about the "unfortunate for big growers and dealers to have to pay taxes, deal with payroll, financial, and all the other bs" so ill spare you some of your dignity and drop it as... that's fucking bullshit man and you know it!




WRRide said:


> It would be so unfortunate for big growers and dealers to have to pay taxes, deal with payroll, financials, and all the other bs legitimate businesses have to deal with. If you are good at running your business you will be able to make money. For example we have a few micro breweries around here that do very well. They get top dollar for their beer because of its quality. Marijuana would be the same way the mass produced stuff would be of lower quality and cheaper than the super high end stuff. Anyway all I am trying to say is there is a room for both types of growers and sellers.



100 bones a pound??? Yah for fucking brown street dirt weed that you grow in your back yard!!! Anything of any quality that most people would smoke is going to be a hella more then that... Look at California man.. they have lowered the price of weed there but yet it is still very expensive but at the same time affordable to the common man. NOT 100$ A POUND!!!! North Cali is where most of the weed comes from and its more like 600-1200 A pound... 



utbob said:


> Again, illegal weed $6,000 pound with %99 profit, legal weed $100 pound with %6 profit. This is why there is no Al Capone beer company. There's nothing to debate on that point.



I like the way you think man.. your thinking more about our human rights then being some fat fuckin corporate executive that likes to suck dick to make an extra buck lol ... keep it real man and remember our constitutional rights to have the up most freedom from interference of any government whether local or abroad  peace homie



Stoney McFried said:


> But what about the seizure of all your assets if you're caught?Prison time,a permanent record....it's not about money, at least for me.It's about the right to do what I please with my own body as long as I'm not hurting anyone else, and to be able to expect that my freedom, my property, and my safety won't be taken away because some damn cop disagrees.Go sign my petition.



Yah, youll get fucked in your ass for being such a greedy dumb ass man!



utbob said:


> Well when I get thrown in prison I'll be your most vocal proponent for your petition, until then keep the shit illegal and the big money flowing.



The up most Freedom is very very sacred and valuable for any of us. But most of us have lost contact with ourselves and we sell our freedom out FOR SOME FUCKING MONEY (utbob) just so we can make an extra buck... money is the least of importance in my life.. my freedom is worth way more than a few extra dollars and i can see that your life is worth more than a cheap buck to bud



Stoney McFried said:


> Meh, money isn't everything.Freedom is WAY more valuable.


----------



## kill9 (Feb 15, 2009)

People who dont want it legal= Don't care for cannabis, just profits.

People who want it legal= Respect the plant


We all know there is more smokers than growers, do you think millions of smokers in The United States of America give a shit if growers are no longer making their profits? Do Americans care if the farmer that grew their apples is living a comfortable life?

Your demise is coming soon faggots.


----------



## pepperfan9888 (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah if anyone is going to be that fucking selfish... just open up a micro-brewery type place where you can grow some good shit! people will buy that more than from bigger companies dont you think? if you are supporting yourself by growing and selling... go work for the big company and be the guy in charge of growing operations or something.. im sure the companies will need guys like you. dont be a little bitch and alienate yourself from the people who share the same love as you.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree with what this brilliant person said



pepperfan9888 said:


> yeah if anyone is going to be that fucking selfish... just open up a micro-brewery type place where you can grow some good shit! people will buy that more than from bigger companies dont you think? if you are supporting yourself by growing and selling... go work for the big company and be the guy in charge of growing operations or something.. im sure the companies will need guys like you. dont be a little bitch and alienate yourself from the people who share the same love as you.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 18, 2009)

utbob said:


> Well when I get thrown in prison I'll be your most vocal proponent for your petition, until then keep the shit illegal and the big money flowing.


 Can i ask how much money you make from selling?
Is it more important than your freedom?
Do you have a wife,girlfriend,or children that would miss you while you are in prison for smoking something to take the pain away from the chemo you deal with?
I would say more than likely by the way you run your mouth the answer is no all the above, and you don't make any real profit from selling do you?
Be honest, if you got it like that lets see some pics of this million dollar a year garden, and some of this primo weed you grow, that makes you that much money.

Selling a few 20 sacks to your neighbors in the trailer park isn't the "Big Money"....


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 18, 2009)

pepperfan9888 said:


> yeah if anyone is going to be that fucking selfish... just open up a micro-brewery type place where you can grow some good shit! people will buy that more than from bigger companies dont you think? if you are supporting yourself by growing and selling... go work for the big company and be the guy in charge of growing operations or something.. im sure the companies will need guys like you. dont be a little bitch and alienate yourself from the people who share the same love as you.





greenearth5 said:


> I agree with what this brilliant person said


 Ditto.............


----------



## Growin4Cash (Feb 18, 2009)

Do I need to weigh in on this conversation?????? Read me my user name bitches!!!!

You can bitch and moan all you want and it ain't gonna change shit! Cannabis will never be legalized, deal with it. roflmfao

This is me >>>>






And this is you >>>>


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 18, 2009)

No, this is me
And this is you
Now why don't you drop the attitude?Welcome to RIU.


Growin4Cash said:


> Do I need to weigh in on this conversation?????? Read me my user name bitches!!!!
> 
> You can bitch and moan all you want and it ain't gonna change shit! Cannabis will never be legalized, deal with it. roflmfao
> 
> ...


----------



## kill9 (Feb 18, 2009)

Growin4Cash said:


> Do I need to weigh in on this conversation?????? Read me my user name bitches!!!!
> 
> You can bitch and moan all you want and it ain't gonna change shit! Cannabis will never be legalized, deal with it. roflmfao
> 
> ...


rofflmao @ your thinking.

If you dont grow, you don't have cash. Simple minded motherfucker like you and his math.

Some of us use our brain for cash and smoke for medicine and enjoyment. That is the life.

Have fun shitting bricks for the rest of your life.


----------



## NYC Diesel (Feb 18, 2009)

dude its people like you who make the government keep it illegal. Marijuana shouldnt be for profit on the blackmarket. I mean a couple hundred bucks a year is ok, but millions, no way man you got ur ideals all wrong


----------



## Unknowuser420 (Feb 18, 2009)

Legalize it.
The whole reason its around is to smoke it.
Not to mention it gets a bad name from people who try to sell a little crack with your dub.
It should be looked upon as a way to relax, without throwing up in the morning.


----------



## potaholic (Feb 18, 2009)

If marijuana was legalized im afraid the economy would go downhill and crime rates would be through the roof. But it would be more important for the government to crack down more on harder drugs such as crack cocaine and crystal meth


----------



## Mcluv102 (Feb 18, 2009)

potaholic said:


> If marijuana was legalized im afraid the economy would go downhill and crime rates would be through the roof. But it would be more important for the government to crack down more on harder drugs such as crack cocaine and crystal meth


Can you explain the downfall of the economy and the rise of crime rates? I don't see the logic. If anything I can see crime rates falling as there wouldn't be these arrests for marijuana. And maybe even it being a help to the economy. i.e. jobs and taxes. If it was legal there would be so much more to it than there is now. People would be employed on all levels: growing, packaging, shipping, advertising. It would not have to be just a local thing. You can even logically predict that with legalization, even the sale of smoking paraphernalia would rise out of societal acceptance of it.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 18, 2009)

Growin4Cash said:


> Do I need to weigh in on this conversation?????? Read me my user name bitches!!!!
> 
> You can bitch and moan all you want and it ain't gonna change shit! Cannabis will never be legalized, deal with it. roflmfao
> 
> ...


No......this is me......laughing at your stupid self.....
And this is also me...........smokin' my own shit, putting pathetic commercial growers like you out of business with the bullshit you grow and smoke.....wait.... do you even grow pot? Lets see the big money making op?

If you are like the other loser you probably have one plant and sell 20's to the neighbors in the trailer park too,huh?



Stoney McFried said:


> No, this is me
> And this is you
> Now why don't you drop the attitude?Welcome to RIU.


LOL.....nice!!!! Pretty cocky for a newbie, huh? ROFLMAO!!!!



kill9 said:


> rofflmao @ your thinking.
> 
> If you dont grow, you don't have cash. Simple minded motherfucker like you and his math.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA.....thats right, while we grow our own dank, he grows schwagg and thinks he's a baller!!LOL!!!!
He sees our grows and says......."damn wish i knew how to grow real weed"



potaholic said:


> If marijuana was legalized im afraid the economy would go downhill and crime rates would be through the roof. But it would be more important for the government to crack down more on harder drugs such as crack cocaine and crystal meth


 I beg to differ, because just like the guy below this stated,it would help boost the economy with new jobs, something else to tax besides ciggs. to help immigrant children get health care while american children don't even always have health care, and it would increase sales for all major ciggarette company out there.
Fact: Phillip morris(Marlboro) already has advertising campaigns ready for the legalization of marijuana. All the designs for packs of joints are ready to go.
So i don't think this imagination theory of yours is gonna happen.
Thanks for your input though!!!



Mcluv102 said:


> Can you explain the downfall of the economy and the rise of crime rates? I don't see the logic. If anything I can see crime rates falling as there wouldn't be these arrests for marijuana. And maybe even it being a help to the economy. i.e. jobs and taxes. If it was legal there would be so much more to it than there is now. People would be employed on all levels: growing, packaging, shipping, advertising. It would not have to be just a local thing. You can even logically predict that with legalization, even the sale of smoking paraphernalia would rise out of societal acceptance of it.


Very well laid out, fellow stable minded person......!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 18, 2009)

funny i asked the other guy to show pics of his big million dollar a year grow-op and...........surprise......no response.
Love haters and wanna-be's!!!ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## 110100100 (Feb 20, 2009)

potaholic said:


> If marijuana was legalized im afraid the economy would go downhill and crime rates would be through the roof. But it would be more important for the government to crack down more on harder drugs such as crack cocaine and crystal meth


You got any more of whatever it is you smoke?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 20, 2009)

utbob said:


> The end of making a couple million a year for throwing some seeds on the ground? I dunno but you got to admit there are some pretty hefty financial advantages for the shit being illegal. I would think most commercial growers would be strongly against legalization (except the ones already in prison).


U make a couple mil a year?


----------



## jokerngrey (Feb 20, 2009)

if its legal they will tax it,make u have permits to grow,and other shit like that.id rather it be illegal.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 20, 2009)

I would make a great farmer


----------



## kingswisher (Feb 20, 2009)

juss look at it this way would you want to go to jail over this or not?


----------



## Kenbud (Feb 25, 2009)

WRRide said:


> It would be so unfortunate for big growers and dealers to have to pay taxes, deal with payroll, financials, and all the other bs legitimate businesses have to deal with. If you are good at running your business you will be able to make money. For example we have a few micro breweries around here that do very well. They get top dollar for their beer because of its quality. Marijuana would be the same way the mass produced stuff would be of lower quality and cheaper than the super high end stuff. Anyway all I am trying to say is there is a room for both types of growers and sellers.


Why would it be of lower quality? you will certainly have people that would only buy quality. you have good quality booze and gut rot. same quality differences would probably appear with weed.


----------



## Kenbud (Feb 25, 2009)

110100100 said:


> You got any more of whatever it is you smoke?


Don't smoke his shit as it seems to make one stupid.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 25, 2009)

this guy needs to sit back and smoke a blunt while thinking philosophically about the legalization of marijuana and whose side he is on... Marijuana Reform or Prohibition

quote=jokerngrey;2117897]if its legal they will tax it,make u have permits to grow,and other shit like that.id rather it be illegal.[/quote]


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I'm all for legalizing the best plant in the world!

But it would be nice if We could keep the big corporations away from stealing all the cash. It would produce a lot of good paying jobs I'm sure.

All and all the world would be a better place though, there would be more stoned happy people that wouldn't have to worry about going to jail.

Legalize! Its just that simple.

~PEACE~


----------



## Dezertdog (Feb 28, 2009)

There are greater benefits then just getting your hands on some awesome ganja. From Bio degradable plastic, petroleum, clothing, building materials, nutritional supplements, paper, the list goes on. The best part is I have heard little in the way of people protesting except for the police and prison system who profit greatly from our suffering.


----------



## Dezertdog (Feb 28, 2009)

Albeit I really love being able to grow my own supply in my backyard. Imagine getting bud from all around the world. Look at all the micro brewers and wine makers. There are thousands/millions of them and they still manage to make a living doing what they love. It is good to live in California.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Dezertdog said:


> There are greater benefits then just getting your hands on some awesome ganja. From Bio degradable plastic, petroleum, clothing, building materials, nutritional supplements, paper, the list goes on. The best part is I have heard little in the way of people protesting except for the police and prison system who profit greatly from our suffering.


Welcome to RIU Dezertdog!

Right right, good points. Lets not forget about biodiesel too. The first cars were actually made to run off of the hemp oil. (I thought petroleum refers to fossil fuels?)

Hemp oil blows away ethenol, from corn, by far! Hemp oil is a great alternative to gasoline and is a viable solution.

But its all about politics. The rich people have a monopoly on the oil fields and so many other things that hemp would destroy their market. 

What We need is a REVOLUTION! Everyone against the "elites"!

~PEACE~


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 1, 2009)

The revolution has started... I joined www.norml.com ..... join us there in the revolution



We Love 1 said:


> Welcome to RIU Dezertdog!
> 
> Right right, good points. Lets not forget about biodiesel too. The first cars were actually made to run off of the hemp oil. (I thought petroleum refers to fossil fuels?)
> 
> ...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 3, 2009)

potaholic said:


> If marijuana was legalized im afraid the economy would go downhill and crime rates would be through the roof. But it would be more important for the government to crack down more on harder drugs such as crack cocaine and crystal meth


You obviously have no idea what you're talking about.

No offense, but open a history book and checkout what resolved most of the Gang Wars in the 1920s-1930s and part of the Great Depression. 

Billions (yes billions) of dollars are wasted a year on the war on drugs, millions specifically for marijuana and it hasn't done AANYTTHING. *NOT A FUCKING DENT.*

It's actually made it worse, this huge black market that's now created through it being illegal causes murder, corruption of this plant and the government , and now people think of it as this crazy gross drug that's horrible for people and society. Not to mention, the high ups of the game are making huge amounts of money from this black market. 

Oh yea, the highest cash crop in America today: _Guess what it is? 

_here, get educated:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3025396475247394113

PS: if the USA legalized marijuana, but with laws similar to alcohol, maybe even slightly stricter would be fine. We would have enough money to probably earn back the entire United States deficit within 5 years and it would completely knock out drug dealers (of marijuana) because why go do something illegal off sketchy, over-priced fucks when we could go to a store and do it legally. Think about it, it takes a shitload of money to keep a marijuana user in jail as well, there's a lot of factors people don't take into consideration. 

Alcohol is legal, yet the laws in most countries don't allow you to walk down the street with an open container. Same concept, keep it inside, no driving with it. I don't see how this isn't already legal, 0 deaths > hundreds of thousands due to alcohol and millions due to tobacco, and this plant HEALS. 

Fuck I'm getting carried away and frustrated just talking about it. 

Sorry bout that, apologies around.


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 4, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> The revolution has started... I joined www.norml.com ..... join us there in the revolution


I was going to, but they just want money/"donations".

I'm so broke right now  

~PEACE~


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 4, 2009)

there is more to it then just donating.. you can get yourself educated with your state and local marijuana laws or even bills that are being itroduced to legalize MMJ. You can volunteer for NORML and attend their meetings. You can go downtown and ask people to sign petitions to force your congress to legalize MMJ. There are more things to do then just donate money man



We Love 1 said:


> I was going to, but they just want money/"donations".
> 
> I'm so broke right now
> 
> ~PEACE~


----------



## James Bond (Mar 4, 2009)

I may be mistaken, but isn't RIU against illegal trafficking or at least most of its members? I know many people are here to learn how to grow for themselves so they don't have to deal with a pushing dealer. I know some of the members grow and sell to dispensaries(sp?), which is pretty legitimate. I'm trying to figure out if most of the opponents of legalization in this thread are trolls, ignorant, or just plain stupid.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 4, 2009)

sounds like we have a snitch or cop on this thread 




James Bond said:


> I may be mistaken, but isn't RIU against illegal trafficking or at least most of its members? I know many people are here to learn how to grow for themselves so they don't have to deal with a pushing dealer. I know some of the members grow and sell to dispensaries(sp?), which is pretty legitimate. I'm trying to figure out if most of the opponents of legalization in this thread are *trolls, ignorant, or just plain stupid*.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 4, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> sounds like we have a snitch or cop on this thread


lol, yeh I'm a cop. So you fall into that third category then?


----------



## mr.magic (Mar 4, 2009)

legalizing will icrease availablity to those of the legal age and will also decrease the price for theconsumer witch is always a plus. if it ever does become legal im still going to grow my own shit though.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 4, 2009)

mr.magic said:


> legalizing will icrease availablity to those of the legal age and will also decrease the price for theconsumer witch is always a plus. if it ever does become legal im still going to grow my own shit though.


I really don't see any negatives to it being legalized, but I would grow my own also.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 4, 2009)

legalizing marijuana properly thru taxation and regulation would put the black market out of business and put allot of us to work legally. By regulating it marijuana the price would eventually drop below the price of the black market marijuana. This would also (slowly but surely) help keep marijuana out of the hands of minors. 



mr.magic said:


> legalizing will icrease availablity to those of the legal age and will also decrease the price for theconsumer witch is always a plus. if it ever does become legal im still going to grow my own shit though.


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 4, 2009)

mr.magic said:


> if it ever does become legal im still going to grow my own shit though.


I'll keep on growin' too. I just won't have to worry about goin' to jail for it anymore.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 4, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> legalizing marijuana properly thru taxation and regulation would put the black market out of business and put allot of us to work legally. By regulating it marijuana the price would eventually drop below the price of the black market marijuana. This would also (slowly but surely) help keep marijuana out of the hands of minors.


I agree with you and was actually going to say the same thing about how it could keep it out of reach from minors. However the opposing argument to that would most certainly be that legalizing it would just make it more readily available in general. It would take the "dealer" out of the picture who sells to anyone and instead puts in to the hands of a licensed distributor, but when I was to young to buy alcohol I still found ways to get a hold of it. Definitely less so then now though.


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 5, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> You want to risk all of our fucking freedoms just so you can make a profit?? Go to Wall Street and be with your buddies you fucking prick


Well said greenearth. I sleep well at night knowing I haven't put a dime in a dealers pocket in 4 years. Their selfishness makes me


----------



## masterjessekush (Mar 5, 2009)

This is all going to end once they legalize it probably you don't even gonna whant to smoke it because your not going to be that cool


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 5, 2009)

masterjessekush said:


> This is all going to end once they legalize it probably you don't even gonna whant to smoke it because your not going to be that cool


Wow that was NOT well said. Not sure, but if you're talking to me you got it wrong. I smoke buds because I enjoy it, not to be cool




. There's nothing like burning after a long, hard day. Or any other time for that matter.


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 5, 2009)

TemporarySaint said:


> Well said greenearth. I sleep well at night knowing I haven't put a dime in a dealers pocket in 4 years. Their selfishness makes me


Welcome to RIU TempSaint. 

Keep growing!



masterjessekush said:


> This is all going to end once they legalize it probably you don't even gonna whant to smoke it because your not going to be that cool


I beg to differ. 

I believe a lot more people will become social pot smokers because it won't be against the law and it will be much cheaper. 

A lot of people don't smoke Herb because they have been brainwashed into thinking its a bad drug. I used to believe the same until I started doing the research on it. 

BTW Welcome to RIU *MJ*K.

~PEACE~


----------



## James Bond (Mar 5, 2009)

masterjessekush said:


> This is all going to end once they legalize it probably you don't even gonna whant to smoke it because your not going to be that cool


I'm not sure if this is a joke or if you are just trying to get a few people angry and generate some responses. Anyways it isn't even socially acceptable among most of my peers especially my coworkers, so I definitely don't do it because it is "cool".


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 5, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Welcome to RIU TempSaint.
> 
> Keep growing!
> 
> ~PEACE~


Thanks We Love. I wish I had found you guys 4 years ago. The amount of info to be had here is amazing. I would have had a lot more "trial" and a lot less "error." 

And I will keep growing. I can't help myself. I read somewhere years ago that smoking marijuana is not addictive but that growing it is. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 5, 2009)

Growing is highly addictive... and easy



TemporarySaint said:


> Thanks We Love. I wish I had found you guys 4 years ago. The amount of info to be had here is amazing. I would have had a lot more "trial" and a lot less "error."
> 
> And I will keep growing. I can't help myself. I read somewhere years ago that smoking marijuana is not addictive but that growing it is. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 5, 2009)

masterjessekush said:


> This is all going to end once they legalize it probably you don't even gonna whant to smoke it because your not going to be that cool


"When" they legalize it? Are you a prophet sent from the future? Also, exactly what James Bond said. You're just a pathetic little forum troll that somehow contradicts himself by mocking pot smokers, yet... aren't you one?


----------



## kindbud17 (Mar 13, 2009)

Legalize it!!! No questions


----------



## justatoker (Mar 13, 2009)

utbob said:


> The end of making a couple million a year for throwing some seeds on the ground? I dunno but you got to admit there are some pretty hefty financial advantages for the shit being illegal. I would think most commercial growers would be strongly against legalization (except the ones already in prison).


 
get a fucking job .




legalize that shit today!


----------



## palmspringsbum (Mar 14, 2009)

James Bond said:


> I'm trying to figure out if most of the opponents of legalization in this thread are trolls, ignorant, or just plain stupid.


I think they're trying to be realistic about the whole thing.

But rather than reading any rational discussion about what to do about people within the movement sabotaging it because they won't make any money if it's legal (just for instance) I guess I'm just going to read the same old same old.

What I'm shaking my head over is how you "legalize and tax" people seem to forget that TAXING IT WAS HOW THEY MADE IT ILLEGAL IN THE FIRST PLACE.


----------



## palmspringsbum (Mar 14, 2009)

What is that ad doing in my post?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 14, 2009)

bread is taxed and its not illeagle.... by taxing it we make it madatory that we can have it.... taxing is the only way to legalize marijuana... the gov will not sell anything today without taxing it

i would like to see most of our taxes be aboloshied but our system doesnt work that way nowdays



palmspringsbum said:


> I think they're trying to be realistic about the whole thing.
> 
> But rather than reading any rational discussion about what to do about people within the movement sabotaging it because they won't make any money if it's legal (just for instance) I guess I'm just going to read the same old same old.
> 
> What I'm shaking my head over is how you "legalize and tax" people seem to forget that TAXING IT WAS HOW THEY MADE IT ILLEGAL IN THE FIRST PLACE.


----------



## texascollegestudent (Mar 14, 2009)

utbob said:


> Dude weed is just like alchohol during prohibition. The only reason you are making mad profits on weed is only because it is illegal. Once it becomes legal all those profits will evaporate and you will be looking at a %3 profit instead of a %3000 profit. During prohibition you could make millions with a small still in your backyard, after prohibition the only people making ANY money were the ones like Coors and Budweiser selling BILLIONS of units to make just some profit.
> 
> Look right now you can sell half a million dollars of weed while only looking at 15 months in prison. That 15 months keeps everybody out of the biz but half a million dollars for a 15 month risk is a decent trade off. I think that's much better then a $100 profit for a zero risk of any jail time with the same amount. Keep the shit illegal and keep the profits rolling.


whoa bull shit big guy... half a million worth of even the best kind of pot's gonna be at least a 10 year sentence in most states.. parole might bring that to six. i'm in texas and it sure as fuck is a 2nd degree felony here. realistically its not worth the risk because the penalties make getting caught cost you about 30-40 grand a year.
it def should be legal but not now cuz of the economy... too many ppl in enforcement would be out of the job


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 14, 2009)

texascollegestudent said:


> it def should be legal but not now cuz of the economy... too many ppl in enforcement would be out of the job


You're missing the point here again. Legalization will create jobs. Dispensaries need to be staffed. Grow ops need to be staffed. Don't you think the Gov't will regulate it? You know what regulation means, right? That's right more jobs and good ones at that, Gov't jobs with great benefits and good salaries. Oh yeah, and the Gov't will also want to step up early drug education using a portion of the taxes from sales. Guess what. More jobs. 

Who the fuck in Law Enforcement is really going to lose their over the legalization of MJ? Are you serious? The tax revenue will enable towns, counties, states and the federal government to hire more law enforcement officials. There are plenty of other crimes to keep the cops busy, doncha think?

I see that "greenearth" already addressed this but I have to chime in. What the fuck do you mean that "taxing it was how they made it illegal in the first place"? I mean really, what the fuck does that mean palmspringsbum?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 14, 2009)

I think palmspringsburn is refering to the Stamp Tax on marijuana... im not too educated on this particular subject but ill sum up what i know... back in the 30's our gov officals knew they could not outlaw marijuana because it is unconstitutional so they decided to make anybody affiliated with marijuana to possess a marijuana tax stamp... well the stamp was around 100$ per ounce and the stamp itself was never produced...correct me if im wrong here


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanx for the clarification greenearth. I don't see how that has anything to do with what is going on today though. They slapped that tax on there in an effort to make it unattainable, which must've lead to a black market. It doesn't seem like they're going that way now though, but they are the Gov't and all.


----------



## texascollegestudent (Mar 14, 2009)

TemporarySaint said:


> You're missing the point here again. Legalization will create jobs. Dispensaries need to be staffed. Grow ops need to be staffed. Don't you think the Gov't will regulate it? You know what regulation means, right? That's right more jobs and good ones at that, Gov't jobs with great benefits and good salaries. Oh yeah, and the Gov't will also want to step up early drug education using a portion of the taxes from sales. Guess what. More jobs.
> 
> Who the fuck in Law Enforcement is really going to lose their over the legalization of MJ? Are you serious? The tax revenue will enable towns, counties, states and the federal government to hire more law enforcement officials. There are plenty of other crimes to keep the cops busy, doncha think?
> 
> I see that "greenearth" already addressed this but I have to chime in. What the fuck do you mean that "taxing it was how they made it illegal in the first place"? I mean really, what the fuck does that mean palmspringsbum?


thats not true - there would be a large net loss in jobs, especially in the short run. learned about this last semester from a hardcore libertarian professor. you overestimate the tax revenue, also. if MJ was legal, much of the DEA, SWAT, prison guards, and the people who go into making their expensive ass gear would be put out of the job. the drug war is a huge business for our government, as is any war. prohibition of marijuana alone would downscale the war too much for most politicians to support it. and you can bet your ass that a neocon would never consider voting for legalization.


----------



## NateHevens (Mar 14, 2009)

If this has already been address, then please forgive me. I'm on a time crunch and don't have a chance to read through the whole thread...

First let me start off by saying I am _not_ one of these people saying it should not be legalized. I have been wanting the legalization of Marijuana for a while.

But I do have one fear. It has nothing to do with taxes, loss of money, or anything. What it has to do with is the requirements the government will institute on the plant itself in order to legalize.

In other words... currently, Absinthe is legal in the USA... as long as it has less than 10ppm (equal to 10mg/kg) thujone (or, in other words, is thujone-free). Thujone is, basically, (one of) the major factor(s) in true Absinthe's effect on the mind (the green fairy). It was mainly because of thujone (or, at least, this was the ingredient singled out) that Absinthe was initially banned. Now it is legal again, but it must have little-to-no thujone.

What bugs me is when the government steps in to regulate marijuana, they will impose much the same on marijuana, limiting THC down to a small amount, or, quite possibly, none at all. As a beginner smoker (only twcie... 1st time no effects... second time... well, what I can remember... I'd like to experience that again), maybe I'm too naive about THC and it's importance to cannabis and getting high, but I wouldn't want to lose that.

Does anyone else think this is a risk or am I just being naive?


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 14, 2009)

texascollegestudent said:


> thats not true - there would be a large net loss in jobs, especially in the short run. learned about this last semester
> from a hardcore libertarian professor.
> 
> Are you serious? I really have nothing else to say about that.
> ...


What the fuck is a neocon anyway? They're certainly not conservative. That prick Bush spent money like a drunken, fucking, democratic Senator. They're not in power anymore so why do they matter? One thing your hardcore libertarian professor forgot to teach you; politicians will do whatever it takes to get re-elected.

Listen, if you don't want it legal so you can continue to sell dime bags at college that's your choice. But don't sit here and tell me that most of the DEA will lose their jobs due to the legalization of marijuana. That's insane.


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 14, 2009)

Nate Hevens makes some good points. I sure hope that they wouldn't regulate that way. I think it would be kind of hard seeing as you'd be able to legally grow your own and all. I was talking more about regulating the who, where and how of the whole thing. Our biggest nightmare would be if it were legalized but the gov't, somehow detroyed all the good strains and we were only allowed to grow schwag. Somebody wake me.


----------



## NateHevens (Mar 15, 2009)

TemporarySaint said:


> Nate Hevens makes some good points. I sure hope that they wouldn't regulate that way. I think it would be kind of hard seeing as you'd be able to legally grow your own and all. I was talking more about regulating the who, where and how of the whole thing. Our biggest nightmare would be if it were legalized but the gov't, somehow detroyed all the good strains and we were only allowed to grow schwag. Somebody wake me.



That's not what bugs me. What bugs me is that the government's way of legalizing pot would be, basically, to turn it into another cigarette. Only those contracted to grow it would grow it, at which point it would be "cultivated" and sent off to factories where they might do any number of things:
-Remove the THC
-Add junk and chemicals (tar, rat poisoning... you know, much of the stuff in cigarettes)
Then they would use machines to roll tons of weed cigarettes, put them in boxes, and sell them alongside cigarettes for almost twice the cost.


Here's what I would do, personally. I would legalize marijuana. Then I would create two types of license. One is a grower's license (this would cover growth for both medicinal use and recreational use). You have to be... say... 18 years old to get this license. It's a $15 license with a $20 (or less) yearly fee (this would cover most taxes). With this license you can grow any kind of pot you want, from anywhere in the world. The only regulation would be on how much... like, only 6 pots at a time.

The other license would be a seller's license. This you get if you want to grow marijuana and sell it. This is the same cost as the above license, except there's no yearly fee because that will be taken care of by the usual taxes (you're now a business, so you must be taxed like a business, though there'd be NO special tax for pot... just your usual business taxes) One thing this could do is save the economy because it could create jobs. The requirements for getting this license would be, basically, knowledge in growing pot (training classes available for cheap). So it'd be extremely easy to get a job as a pot grower/seller and grow the stuff to sell. This license would also allow you to grow much, much, much larger amounts as you'd be selling in some form of bulk. And you'd make money because more often then not you'd be selling to companies who want to mass-produce it (although you could also have customers looking to by the pure stuff for personal use, as well).


(And I have a feeling I've just shown my utter stupidity. All well... it's my idea... tell my why it's bad... and yeah, I know it's probably unrealistic.)


----------



## palmspringsbum (Mar 15, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> bread is taxed and its not illeagle...


Not in California it isn't.


----------



## palmspringsbum (Mar 15, 2009)

TemporarySaint said:


> You're missing the point here again. Legalization will create jobs...


I think you're missing the point.

Have you ever watched _The Weakest Link_?

The goal has never been to create jobs, nor has the common welfare been a concern. It's about getting the prize.

Never mind if you only leave the game with $5,000 because you eliminated someone that could have won $100,000.

Prohibition is _The Weakest Link_ on a global, and very real, scale.


----------



## palmspringsbum (Mar 15, 2009)

TemporarySaint said:


> Thanx for the clarification greenearth. I don't see how that has anything to do with what is going on today though. They slapped that tax on there in an effort to make it unattainable, which must've lead to a black market. It doesn't seem like they're going that way now though, but they are the Gov't and all.


Well, at present California is considering a $50/oz. tax and some other place (I forgot which right now) is considering a $100/oz. tax. 

Also, right here in Compassion Central U.S.A. just a couple of weeks ago was an article about an 85-year-old WWII vet being thrown out in the street for smoking -cigarettes- in her apartment.

Speaking of cigarettes, the goal of course is to tax them out of existence. They intend to raise the tax until no one buys them.


----------



## palmspringsbum (Mar 15, 2009)

TemporarySaint said:


> Again seriously? The legalization of one "drug" would put most of the DEA, SWAT, prison guards and so on out of a job. Do you really believe this? You don't think there are other drugs out there? First rule of school; Don't belive everything they tell you. Second rule is; think for yourself.


Over 50% of drug arrests are for marijuana: http://www.fbi.gov/ucr/cius2007/arrests/index.html

And, according to MiniTrue (The Ministry, err... Department of Justice) 90% of those arrests are for possession.

By the way, using profanity doesn't make you any more convincing.


----------



## palmspringsbum (Mar 15, 2009)

TemporarySaint said:


> Listen, if you don't want it legal so you can continue to sell dime bags at college that's your choice. But don't sit here and tell me that most of the DEA will lose their jobs due to the legalization of marijuana. That's insane.


Palm Springs just made dispensaries legal.

Now they're closing all 7 dispensaries and filing civil suits against them because they were operating illegally.

Speaking of insane ... have you clicked the link in my previous post yet?


----------



## texascollegestudent (Mar 15, 2009)

TemporarySaint said:


> What the fuck is a neocon anyway? They're certainly not conservative. That prick Bush spent money like a drunken, fucking, democratic Senator. They're not in power anymore so why do they matter? One thing your hardcore libertarian professor forgot to teach you; politicians will do whatever it takes to get re-elected.
> 
> Listen, if you don't want it legal so you can continue to sell dime bags at college that's your choice. But don't sit here and tell me that most of the DEA will lose their jobs due to the legalization of marijuana. That's insane.


i dont appreciate your caustic tone, asshole.
the majority obviously wouldn't lose their jobs, but many, many would. i think for myself just fine my friend, and i'm smart enough to know that the a large portion of what the DEA does involves marijuana. they eradicate hundreds of fields a week, and 98 percent of it is feral hemp! from this fact i would assume they dont have a ton of work lined up for them... hell, they used to go after licensed medical marijuana growers. 
again, the tax revenue would not be as great as the money appropriated by the govt for fighting the war on drugs. if you disagree with that, then, well, you're just wrong.
if you dont konw what a neocon is then use your fucking computer and search it up. they are in power in that there are many of them in congress, and i doubt there would be unanimous support by the democrats to repeal prohibition. thus, it would never pass.
i do however agree that it would be better for our economy to have marijuana legal in most any case.
before you go ranting again take a look at this website. THIS is why it will never be legal. if the youth of the 60s didnt legalize it when they grew up, then we sure wont. ill bet money on that. http://www.drugsense.org/wodclock.htm.
in closing it is my opinion that you are a tool. no offense.


----------



## texascollegestudent (Mar 15, 2009)

well i just got to thinking and i was wondering how much profit the govt could actually make... so here's a shot.
300 million people x 50 cent tax per joint x .05 (5 percent of ppl smoking weed seems to be a liberal number, but fuck it) x 365 days a year comes out to.... 2.7375 billion. so round that up to 3 billion when considering paraphernalia and such. that's if it's taxed by the joint, which i think is still worth it in my opinion. also assuming that the average person would only smoke once a day.
i dont konw how much revenue could be made off of farmers growing hemp for fiber, but if that would be substantial, which i kind of doubt, then maybe we'd be getting into numbers that would appeal to the govt.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 15, 2009)

we may see it decrimalized and be legal to grow a certain number or go to a dispensory and buy and pay taxes. if its decrimalized, i dont beleive it will be legal for anyone to just sell it on the street, the gov. wants their cut. so nobody will lose jobs.
i would love it to be legal but will probly never happen.


----------



## texascollegestudent (Mar 15, 2009)

palmspringsbum said:


> Well, at present California is considering a $50/oz. tax and some other place (I forgot which right now) is considering a $100/oz. tax.
> 
> Also, right here in Compassion Central U.S.A. just a couple of weeks ago was an article about an 85-year-old WWII vet being thrown out in the street for smoking -cigarettes- in her apartment.
> 
> Speaking of cigarettes, the goal of course is to tax them out of existence. They intend to raise the tax until no one buys them.


insightful metaphor about The Weakest Link man... that's a very fitting way to put it. however if i may disagree with you slightly - i think the high tax on cigarettes is more designed to deter future smokers since, for the current smoker, the demand for cigarettes is rather inelastic. and of course it's meant to generate revenue.


----------



## palmspringsbum (Mar 16, 2009)

texascollegestudent said:


> insightful metaphor about The Weakest Link man... that's a very fitting way to put it. however if i may disagree with you slightly - i think the high tax on cigarettes is more designed to deter future smokers since, for the current smoker, the demand for cigarettes is rather inelastic. and of course it's meant to generate revenue.


Thanks for the compliment.

As far as the tax on cigarettes, it's classic drug-dealer SOP; get them hooked and then squeeze them dry.

Calling it anything else is pure mendacity.


----------



## justatoker (Mar 16, 2009)

Liquor is legal, but you cant make it at home or its ilegal. IMHO it will be the same with weed even if it does become "legal". I could never understand how the GVT can make it illegal to smoke a plant that grows wild.. A plant that needs no chemical proccess like Coceine/Heroin etc.. Its just damn plant for crying out loud.. Pull it from the groud,Dry it,Smoke it.. THATS IT.. Its basically the same as tobacoo.. Except MJ has medical benefits whereas tobacco kills people and is addictive. IMHO the U.S. is taking away our god given rights by telling us we cannot smoke MJ.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 16, 2009)

good for you



palmspringsbum said:


> Not in California it isn't.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 16, 2009)

no, California is the only place in the world looking at out right legalizing marijuana ... no other place is considering a $100 tax because no other place is looking to legalize marijuana



palmspringsbum said:


> Well, at present California is considering a $50/oz. tax and some other place (I forgot which right now) is considering a $100/oz. tax.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 16, 2009)

actually the goal is to tax them and then to use some of that money to educate the public on the health concerns attributed to the consumption of tobacco.... depending on where you are you can grow tobacco at home ... you can not tax anything out of existence.. it will simply just go to a black market.. like marijuana



palmspringsbum said:


> Speaking of cigarettes, the goal of course is to tax them out of existence. They intend to raise the tax until no one buys them.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 16, 2009)

i think you are way way way underestimating how much tax revenue marijuana would bring in... cali alone thinks they can get a couple billion a year in revenue... i realize your post was just a guesstimate and im here to support it but broaden its horizon.... i think there should be the regular tax for hemp.... no special tax... its just hemp which is a good fiber for our economy.... 



texascollegestudent said:


> well i just got to thinking and i was wondering how much profit the govt could actually make... so here's a shot.
> 300 million people x 50 cent tax per joint x .05 (5 percent of ppl smoking weed seems to be a liberal number, but fuck it) x 365 days a year comes out to.... 2.7375 billion. so round that up to 3 billion when considering paraphernalia and such. that's if it's taxed by the joint, which i think is still worth it in my opinion. also assuming that the average person would only smoke once a day.
> i dont konw how much revenue could be made off of farmers growing hemp for fiber, but if that would be substantial, which i kind of doubt, then maybe we'd be getting into numbers that would appeal to the govt.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 16, 2009)

if you live in the USA then you can make liquor at home... no license.. no bullshit... my family has been making wine and beer for years now.. we can brew it openly and buy the ingredients in the taxed and regulated market... nothing about brewing beer is illegal in the USA



justatoker said:


> Liquor is legal, but you cant make it at home or its ilegal. IMHO it will be the same with weed even if it does become "legal". I could never understand how the GVT can make it illegal to smoke a plant that grows wild.. A plant that needs no chemical proccess like Coceine/Heroin etc.. Its just damn plant for crying out loud.. Pull it from the groud,Dry it,Smoke it.. THATS IT.. Its basically the same as tobacoo.. Except MJ has medical benefits whereas tobacco kills people and is addictive. IMHO the U.S. is taking away our god given rights by telling us we cannot smoke MJ.


----------



## justatoker (Mar 16, 2009)

wine and beer yes.. LIQUOR NO.


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 16, 2009)

hmm, why has no1 talked about holland? near the start of this thread utbob, (or whatever the thread starter was called who also never responded to show me ur million dollar stash),said that weed would loose its value. in holland its decriminalised, yet its still over &#8364;5 a gram for good weed.
5x27g= 135 for an oz
16x135= &#8364;2160 for a lb
ok, minus 33% mark up, thats &#8364;1447.2 per oz.

from opened up markets allowing growers nd dealers to sell more, youre laughing your way to the bank.

that $100 a lb was bullshit man.


----------



## NationalForest420 (Mar 16, 2009)

I see where he is getting at if I were an illegal commercial supplier of marijuana. Aside from the violence and jail time I can see the luster of the million dollars for growing a great plant.


----------



## ReeferBen (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone who wants this illegal is an idiot. My state has a MMS of 5 years for anything over 30 grams, 5 years in jail! How about the "family man growers" utbob, how they going to raise their kids being in jail for 5 years. Now imagine it being legal. Owning a coffee shop growing, selling, leagally. Being able to have a job you love, and having no risk. Profit would be fine, and every lost job due to legalization would be gained back by all the industry gains. I can't believe anyone would want it to stay illegal, on this site atleast. It's a natural plant and we are not allowed to have it, how stupid is that law. Anyhow if you are making half a mil off of your crop its just a matter of time. Not like DEA cant pull an I.P address and pressure the ISP for user info, and set up on any of us. 

If I had to miss 5 years of my life, 5 years of my kids life's becuase I wanted to grow some plants it would be a horrific ordeal. Besides getting raped in jail....


----------



## texascollegestudent (Mar 17, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> if you live in the USA then you can make liquor at home... no license.. no bullshit... my family has been making wine and beer for years now.. we can brew it openly and buy the ingredients in the taxed and regulated market... nothing about brewing beer is illegal in the USA


perhaps if more people would start smoking it. but it's pretty well accepted that more money is spent enforcing marijuana laws than would EVER come out of taxing it. more money is spent on controlling marijuana than all other drugs combined!


----------



## texascollegestudent (Mar 17, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i think you are way way way underestimating how much tax revenue marijuana would bring in... cali alone thinks they can get a couple billion a year in revenue... i realize your post was just a guesstimate and im here to support it but broaden its horizon.... i think there should be the regular tax for hemp.... no special tax... its just hemp which is a good fiber for our economy....


okay i meant to quote you, not the guy above.


----------



## texascollegestudent (Mar 17, 2009)

ReeferBen said:


> Anyone who wants this illegal is an idiot. My state has a MMS of 5 years for anything over 30 grams, 5 years in jail! How about the "family man growers" utbob, how they going to raise their kids being in jail for 5 years. Now imagine it being legal. Owning a coffee shop growing, selling, leagally. Being able to have a job you love, and having no risk. Profit would be fine, and every lost job due to legalization would be gained back by all the industry gains. I can't believe anyone would want it to stay illegal, on this site atleast. It's a natural plant and we are not allowed to have it, how stupid is that law. Anyhow if you are making half a mil off of your crop its just a matter of time. Not like DEA cant pull an I.P address and pressure the ISP for user info, and set up on any of us.
> 
> If I had to miss 5 years of my life, 5 years of my kids life's becuase I wanted to grow some plants it would be a horrific ordeal. Besides getting raped in jail....


yeah, you're right about the market correcting itself.. those people would certianly get new jobs and the economy would be much better off and efficient! but Faux news would be all over that shit like white on rice. you'd see nothing but the hard-working laid off conservative whiny bitches complaining about losing their jobs because of a drug loving government. there would be half a million joe-the-plumbers before you knew it. and it's fucked up because this shit needs to be legalized on moral grounds and not economic ones, regardless of whether it's an economic benefit or not!


----------



## texascollegestudent (Mar 17, 2009)

what do you know, i was probably right. approx 4 billion a year
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0254/is_n4_v53/ai_16433984/pg_9?tag=content;col1


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 18, 2009)

well well well what do you know... i think you underestimated your figures lol ... actually i forgot if you were estimating a tax on each joint, a tax on an ounce, or just revenue from marijuana and marijuana related stuff... depending on which it is we can get a different answer.... i read an article that said that if each 1/2 gram joint was taxed $1 then they would get $1Billion a year... I think this marijuana deal will bring it way more revenue then anybody can count... people will come from around the world over to california to tour... it will be awesome.. _ill post articles and links below_

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]As introduced, AB 390 would raise over $1.3 billion in annual revenue by taxing the retail production and sale of marijuana, according to financial estimates provided by the California Board of Equalization. An economic analysis by California NORML estimates that a legal, statewide retail market for cannabis could generate additional revenues totaling some _*$12 to $18 billion dollars per year*_

http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7814
[/FONT][/FONT]


An excise tax of $1 per half-gram joint of marijuana would raise about $1 billion per year, as much as the current excise tax on cigarettes.
http://www.canorml.org/background/CA_legalization.html






texascollegestudent said:


> what do you know, i was probably right. approx 4 billion a year
> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0254/is_n4_v53/ai_16433984/pg_9?tag=content;col1


----------



## roachwagon (Mar 18, 2009)

I would prefer it stay illegal but loosen the laws on it. 

If it were to become legal I would have a lottery system to see who gets to grow. Big Corporations are excluded from growing. Keep it in the hands of the little guy. I would allow 750 plants per operation. 250 for seedling or cloning stage, 250 in vegetative stage and 250 in flower stage. I would then break in down to how many employees handle so many plants. I would want a FDA officer on duty to make sure there is no extra growing going on. These growers in turn sell to the state and then the state sets the price. I think it would be a viable alternative to what is happening now. I know that there is different strains. Higher THC content would command a higher price and would be set acordingly and commercial growers would have an opportunity to pick the strains that they wanted. JMHO This my first post so don't rake me over the coals too much okay. PS I am a medical M user for cancer


----------



## palmspringsbum (Mar 18, 2009)

you know, I came here and registered because I read in a news article someone I respected was a member here, but jeez - the fake but ads and the other crap "(Learn how i made $5,059 this month for smoking marijuana"), sorry, you don't get to use me to advertise fake bud. I'm outta here.

This whole place is really offensive.


----------



## JJD (Mar 18, 2009)

> This whole place is really offensive.


Clearly you didn't dedicate much time here, buh bye then.

JJD


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 18, 2009)

there is a snitch forum here cop ... http://www.chiff.com/police/police-forums.htm




palmspringsbum said:


> you know, I came here and registered because I read in a news article someone I respected was a member here, but jeez - the fake but ads and the other crap "(Learn how i made $5,059 this month for smoking marijuana"), sorry, you don't get to use me to advertise fake bud. I'm outta here.
> 
> This whole place is really offensive.


----------



## texascollegestudent (Mar 18, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> well well well what do you know... i think you underestimated your figures lol ... actually i forgot if you were estimating a tax on each joint, a tax on an ounce, or just revenue from marijuana and marijuana related stuff... depending on which it is we can get a different answer.... i read an article that said that if each 1/2 gram joint was taxed $1 then they would get $1Billion a year... I think this marijuana deal will bring it way more revenue then anybody can count... people will come from around the world over to california to tour... it will be awesome.. _ill post articles and links below_
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]As introduced, AB 390 would raise over $1.3 billion in annual revenue by taxing the retail production and sale of marijuana, according to financial estimates provided by the California Board of Equalization. An economic analysis by California NORML estimates that a legal, statewide retail market for cannabis could generate additional revenues totaling some _*$12 to $18 billion dollars per year*_
> 
> ...



i mean they could be correct but i doubt it. they're a biased and ridiculous organization to begin with. i already cited my source for approx 4-6 billion a year so i'm sticking to that. ive seen numerous others, but none over 8 billion a year. of course NORML would be the organization to suggest above 10B.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 19, 2009)

roachwagon said:


> I would prefer it stay illegal but loosen the laws on it.
> 
> If it were to become legal I would have a lottery system to see who gets to grow. Big Corporations are excluded from growing. Keep it in the hands of the little guy. I would allow 750 plants per operation. 250 for seedling or cloning stage, 250 in vegetative stage and 250 in flower stage. I would then break in down to how many employees handle so many plants. I would want a FDA officer on duty to make sure there is no extra growing going on. These growers in turn sell to the state and then the state sets the price. I think it would be a viable alternative to what is happening now. I know that there is different strains. Higher THC content would command a higher price and would be set acordingly and commercial growers would have an opportunity to pick the strains that they wanted. JMHO This my first post so don't rake me over the coals too much okay. PS I am a medical M user for cancer


That's the dumbest thing ever. If you assigned a lottery for weed, it would be horrible. This would go right back to the "randomness" of whom gets it and it would probably just be sold again by the same guy, seeing as he's sitting in a corner store, playing lottery for 4 hrs.


----------



## peanut9169 (Mar 19, 2009)

if U.S. legalizes weed they could have corporations selling joints in cigarrettes packs like cigarrettes are, maybe that will offer more jobs to people plus weed would be legal
2 good outcomes


----------



## ford442 (Mar 19, 2009)

ya - we need those jobs now!!

i think there is a lot of hidden pot-tential for revenue - you could sell $10 joints at concerts.. have small theaters where people could smoke.. media could openly use pot in advertising.. how many of you want a Michelob Beer hat? no - because it advertising something dumb and man made - but pot is a universal symbol of something naturally good no? hats, socks, bedsheets, drapes, oil paintings, tapestries, murals, sunglasses shaped like pot.. the list is endless... so that covers decor.. but i'm thinking of entire businesses springing up - how about the online sales of things like bongs and supplies really taking off?

it's a given that we'll need farmers and trimmers and other helpers in actual production, but beyond that it could just be a miracle for the unemployed by stimulating all kinds of business on other levels besides the direct production and the promised money from taxation...

it would be so sweet if my local cigarette shop could take down the man's camera monitors and start selling tons of pot!!

pot will come down from its back market price and people will have that hefty amount to put into legitimate businesses.. 

i hope if cali legalizes they will release the 1500 prisoners who are in jail right now for just weed.. it causes so much suffering having it illegal.. when its brought into the light we will have children who aren't driven apart from their families for just weed.. even in my family - my grandmother disapproved for years of my pot smoking and it was not right.. she would go out and buy me a case of beer and a carton of smokes, but if she saw me smoking a joint she would cry and guilt trip me...

well.. now i'm just ranting, but i want to say again that if cali legalizes - we will see way more benefit than just billion dollars in tax money...


----------



## poplars (Mar 21, 2009)

I just smoke pot. I enjoy pot. and I don't want to get arrested for pot. 

end of story, I want legalization.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

your forgeting one thing.... every man made item you mentioned could be made out of hemp, hemp seed oil, etc.  but i do agree with all your saying and been trying to convince others of the same. Basically allot of people are unemployed purposly because they cultivate marijuana. They wont get a new job because its legal but they will be counted as being employed. So they didnt get a new job.. but that would open the market up so we can grow more pot here in america. Also if cali sells marijuana to anybody and not just cali citizens then it will become the NEW AMSTERDAMN OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!! Amsterdamn will remain classic and awesome but the "New Amsterdamn" will be much better 




ford442 said:


> ya - we need those jobs now!!
> 
> i think there is a lot of hidden pot-tential for revenue - you could sell $10 joints at concerts.. have small theaters where people could smoke.. media could openly use pot in advertising.. how many of you want a Michelob Beer hat? no - because it advertising something dumb and man made - but pot is a universal symbol of something naturally good no? hats, socks, bedsheets, drapes, oil paintings, tapestries, murals, sunglasses shaped like pot.. the list is endless... so that covers decor.. but i'm thinking of entire businesses springing up - how about the online sales of things like bongs and supplies really taking off?
> 
> ...


----------



## ford442 (Mar 22, 2009)

ya.. in my list i meant like hats, socks, bedsheets, drapes, oil paintings, tapestries, murals - all with cannabis motif - it could be openly displayed without fear...


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 22, 2009)

we would not need to have armed guards and prison fence surrounding hemp fields either.. we could openly grow hemp to make allot of our products.. thats the direction we need to move to.... use marijuana and hemp to replace all these senthitic products that are destroying the earth



ford442 said:


> ya.. in my list i meant like hats, socks, bedsheets, drapes, oil paintings, tapestries, murals - all with cannabis motif - it could be openly displayed without fear...


----------



## ford442 (Mar 22, 2009)

why the heck is hemp illegal? is it because you could secretly grow indica/sativa in your field?


----------



## Dank Hill (Mar 22, 2009)

utbob said:


> The end of making a couple million a year for throwing some seeds on the ground? I dunno but you got to admit there are some pretty hefty financial advantages for the shit being illegal. I would think most commercial growers would be strongly against legalization (except the ones already in prison).


i would say the majority of stoners could care less what commercial growers think (when it comes to legalization) it eliminates a lot of crime.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

Eating marijuana seeds will lower your cholestoral levels. Big pharma doesn't want people to know about that, they've got over 50% of adults in the US taking lipitor right now, at $100 bucks a bottle per month, how much money do you think they are raking in on that one drug alone? 

Even the woody stems and leaves of marijuana can be put to use. Material made from hemp fiber is more longlasting than material made of cotton. How many of you get pissed when your favorite jeans finally bite it? If those jeans were made of hemp, they'd last twice as long. 

Hemp can be used to make pressed board for construction. 

Paper made from hemp does not yellow over time like paper made from wood. 

Plastics made from hemp do not pollute the environment when they are made and they also decompose without poisoning the earth. 


It's time, we need to stand up and fight the corporations that have ruined out planet through GREED. They are why marijuana continues to be illegal, it's not about the high, it's about the Benjamins.


----------



## the politician (Mar 23, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's time, we need to stand up and fight the corporations that have ruined out planet through GREED. They are why marijuana continues to be illegal, it's not about the high, it's about the Benjamins.



If marijuana is legalized, cigarette companies will be the first to start growing legally. And you can bet they're going to be huge grow ops. We're talking about name-brand weed in the gas station. As fast as the states are decriminalizing the stuff, it's going to be legal before obama gets assasinated. 

The corporations will get the most from legalized marijuana. Without a doubt. They've got the money that buys land, engineers, farmers.



The reason people in places like holland still make money growing and selling is because the supply is still low enough to allow high prices. With commercial enterprises going after the first piece of a new industry, there's going to be a lot of new, cheap product. If yours isn't better, and better enough to make it worth paying more, you're just going to have to sell for cheap.

And that's the way supply and demand affects us. It sucks, i'd love for it to be legal. But i gotta get that money. You can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't want to sell and make money, I want to grow my own and be left alone. There is a difference. I'm not after the quick buck, I'm after the right to smoke in peace. 

I could sell now, but I don't. I'll go find some for someone I know who can't find any, but it's always at cost, I don't mark up or anything lame like that.


----------



## Flyboy420 (Mar 23, 2009)

i'd like to see like coffee shops be allowed to sell it and they can grow it too, but like no corporate giants should be allowed to be able to grow it just because you have no idea what additives are put in it. I would know what i grew with my own two hands and how i wanted it to grow like and if i wanted it cured a certain way. there should also be regulation for organic pot, because we all know pot grown with non organics are bad for the environment and promotes green house gasses.


----------



## Flyboy420 (Mar 23, 2009)

pot would put petroleum businesses out of business. it is a high bio crop, and it creates like a shit ton more renewable crops than corn or other items can. And the other thing is, weed is really a weed it can grow anywhere. unlike corn that requires chemicals and fertilizers and herbicides,fungicides,pesticides to growall these chemicals are the devil! i mean theres a story on the news the other day about a lady having birth defects cuz she ate some fish out of the great lakes. her kid came out of her uterus looking like quasimodo .anyways, for the pot plants , im not talking about sativa or indica strains. im talking about the ruderalis kind. it is not for smoking . the ruderalis has to be harvested before it starts to flower and no thc content means the product won't breakdown as easily because of seed/minimal thc production.and the fibers are wonderful there is more than 10,000 uses for hemp products and oil derived from hemp. and yes i agree with an earlier post about the cholesterol pill from hemp seeds. the government only wants to keep it illegal so that the pharmacy companies can make the plant and turn it into a profitable drug so that the drug companies will pay the senators and house of reps and judicial systems so that they can keep a monopoly on a plant that cannot be copyrighted( because pot is just a plant it will grow fucking everywhere) 
anyways
make pot legal, let the little man enjoy his own stash, and fuck all those big companies making a buck. weed is just a recreational herb that brings enjoyment to the people. Its been around for thousands of years. why wait till 1930s to prohibitize it? because petroleum companies gave politicians to give hear-se testimony that its a drug that will corrupt children. not mentioning that pot will put them out of business if they didnt squash the plant as soon as possible.
*im done with my rant.* 
thanks for reading


----------

